# Where you gonna go?



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 30, 2020)

When all this Cov-19 restictions are over i mean. What's the first thing other than go back to work? What are you gonna do? I have a bucket list a mile long myself. This spring time cabin fever is killing me. I am obsessed like a psychotic lover who will not let go. Stalking my love. Creepy right. I am sure they have medication for this. I just don't want it. I love bottles, i always will. Sorry about  rambling on. Alright what do you got people. Thanks. ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## planeguy2 (Apr 30, 2020)

I'm going to loads of antique shops to buy/sell bottles.


----------



## RCO (Apr 30, 2020)

i have no idea , so many things have been cancelled at this point , I'm not sure when things could even begin to be normal 

some of the places I'd want to go are closed and not sure when they will reopen . our restaurants are closed other than for take out , lots of people at them I haven't seen in months 

I'm not sure what the summer will be like , its normally very busy here but sensing this year will be different 

our town also just put out a release yesterday banned yard sales until further notice , you apparently can't even have a yard sale now


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 30, 2020)

RCO said:


> i have no idea , so many things have been cancelled at this point , I'm not sure when things could even begin to be normal
> 
> some of the places I'd want to go are closed and not sure when they will reopen . our restaurants are closed other than for take out , lots of people at them I haven't seen in months
> 
> ...


Our restaurants and bars are closed also. If this keeps up who knows what we will lose as far as businesses. I understand they want to stop the spread. We lost 7228 people in N.J. and 18,321 people in NY. Bad news is they say it will come back every year. Now we are going to have a Cov-19 season i guess?


----------



## RCO (Apr 30, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Our restaurants and bars are closed also. If this keeps up who knows what we will lose as far as businesses. I understand they want to stop the spread. We lost 7228 people in N.J. and 18,321 people in NY. Bad news is they say it will come back every year. Now we are going to have a Cov-19 season i guess?



we have a lot of seasonal restaurants here , they wouldn't normally re open for the season until may or june but not sure if they even plan on re opening this year , will depend when the restrictions are loosened and if there is enough of a season left or any customers 

but I would expect we lose at least a couple restaurants , obviously some businesses won't recover from this


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 30, 2020)

RCO said:


> i have no idea , so many things have been cancelled at this point , I'm not sure when things could even begin to be normal
> 
> some of the places I'd want to go are closed and not sure when they will reopen . our restaurants are closed other than for take out , lots of people at them I haven't seen in months
> 
> ...



Banning yard sales???  I've heard it all now.  They are outdoors, in the sunshine,  in the fresh air, and not usually crowded unless its a big early one.  You can still wear a mask.  What are these dictators thinking?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 1, 2020)

martyfoley said:


> Banning yard sales???  I've heard it all now.  They are outdoors, in the sunshine,  in the fresh air, and not usually crowded unless its a big early one.  You can still wear a mask.  What are these dictators thinking?


I feel they have caused more problems than the virus.


----------



## planeguy2 (May 1, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I feel they have caused more problems than the virus.


I agree


----------



## Timelypicken (May 1, 2020)

martyfoley said:


> Banning yard sales???  I've heard it all now.  They are outdoors, in the sunshine,  in the fresh air, and not usually crowded unless its a big early one.  You can still wear a mask.  What are these dictators thinking?


I do eBay for a business and it’s been hard finding items to resell since antique shops and yard sales are closed, but sales are booming since people have nothing to do


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 1, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> I do eBay for a business and it’s been hard finding items to resell since antique shops and yard sales are closed, but sales are booming since people have nothing to do


I found some people who live paycheck to paycheck are selling items they never would part with at low prices. So much stuff auctioned that alot doesn't even get viewed. I have made some crushingly good purchases lately on Ebay. The more desperate they become the more crazier the deals.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 1, 2020)

I don’t like doing auctions for that reason. I’ve been making quite a few sales for good money


----------



## Troutmaster08 (May 1, 2020)

I'm definitely gonna hit up antique shops and flea markets.


----------



## martyfoley (May 1, 2020)

I sell also on eBay.  My inventory is getting low but I'm selling items that I've been trying to sell for quite a while.  I think this is a good time to have cash on hand as people part with their antiques and collectibles for cash.  Sadly, a lot of unemployment out there.  Will be a buyers market for sure.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 1, 2020)

Same on selling items out there for a while. eBay gave out a 50000 free listing to store owners like I have so I have been deleting items and resisting them and there selling almost immediately and for more money than they were listed for


----------



## hemihampton (May 1, 2020)

RCO said:


> i have no idea , so many things have been cancelled at this point , I'm not sure when things could even begin to be normal
> 
> some of the places I'd want to go are closed and not sure when they will reopen . our restaurants are closed other than for take out , lots of people at them I haven't seen in months
> 
> ...




Can you have a Garage Sale?


----------



## hemihampton (May 1, 2020)

I've put stuff on ebay past few weeks & prices seem low, I think with so many people collecting unenjoyment & short on funds now is a bad time to sell. Although, it seems like some items like the super rare in super nice condition still get good money like they always did.


----------



## RCO (May 1, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Can you have a Garage Sale?




no there not allowed until they lift the restriction 

the first yard sale of the year here had always been the first Saturday in May ( tomorrow ) a small town in the Lake of Bays area had a community sale and it always occurred that weekend , its not happening this year as there is an emergency order banning public events of more than 5 people 

I had made some interesting finds at that sale , is 2 people in that town who collect bottles and have them for sale , one sort of had a small store at his house although not sure if its still there


----------



## RCO (May 1, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> I do eBay for a business and it’s been hard finding items to resell since antique shops and yard sales are closed, but sales are booming since people have nothing to do


I haven't really noticed many new bottles on ebay at least not from Ontario 

part of the problem might be timing , our main bottle show would of normally been in april but was cancelled , often after it I'd notice new items appear on ebay , people likely found things at the show then re sold it but with no show people likely have no where to find new items


----------



## LalaGirl (May 6, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> When all this Cov-19 restictions are over i mean. What's the first thing other than go back to work? What are you gonna do? I have a bucket list a mile long myself. This spring time cabin fever is killing me. I am obsessed like a psychotic lover who will not let go. Stalking my love. Creepy right. I am sure they have medication for this. I just don't want it. I love bottles, i always will. Sorry about  rambling on. Alright what do you got people. Thanks. ROBBYBOBBY64


I hope to go to a bottle meeting and get connected with someone who will take me digging with them! =D


----------



## Bohdan (May 6, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> When all this Cov-19 restictions are over i mean. What's the first thing other than go back to work? What are you gonna do? I have a bucket list a mile long myself. This spring time cabin fever is killing me. I am obsessed like a psychotic lover who will not let go. Stalking my love. Creepy right. I am sure they have medication for this. I just don't want it. I love bottles, i always will. Sorry about  rambling on. Alright what do you got people. Thanks. ROBBYBOBBY64


"What do you got" ???


----------



## Dogo (May 6, 2020)

I have been collecting bottles and jars for almost 50 years. and now that I am getting ready to sell off some of my better things the market is way down. I don't have the super rare that still brings big bucks,  but there is still some solid good stuff.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 6, 2020)

That is sad that you have to sell, but i guess it is inevitable. I have been collecting for over 20 years. I have alot of bottles. I will just leave to my nephews. I do not think i could sell them. It took me a long time to aquire.


----------



## Torringtontg25 (May 11, 2020)

Goodwill, Habitat, and a couple antique shops that have survived. None are open near me (although I hear some goodwills farther away actually are).  Indiana apparently won't let you into grocery stores without masks, and some stores are guarded with armed guards.  Thankfully that has not happened here yet as that is way overboard.
As for eBay, lots of new stuff, some at great prices.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 11, 2020)

I've been buying a lot on ebay too. Hoping that antique stores will open as soon as this mess ends near me as well. This is definitely taking a toll on this hobby leaving us without easy selling and conventions and gatherings. I might even support some of my local antique stores after this mess clears by giving them some bottles for free that are too common for the collector shows, but can sell in their home decorator or beginning collectors market (i.g. aqua blanks, castoria, foss extract, etc.) Especially since I've not stopped digging up new stuff i will need to eventually make room for.


----------



## dh1786 (May 11, 2020)

Oh man I can’t wait for the Elkhorn Wisconsin flea market to come back


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 11, 2020)

In NJ the wawas are open again 23 hours 7 days a week, walmart has no more lines, you just walk in. All the state parks and national parks are open in NJ, you just have to wear a mask. Still no bars, restaraunts or barber shops (soon it will be the 60s hippe era). Schools are closed for the rest of the year. Kids are all happy about no school until they realize all this time off will have to be made up. The elections are still going on which is freaky cause one of the candidates has died from the virus and it was to close to remove his name from the ballot. He will probably win! What a mess. God bless!  ROBBYBOBBY64


----------

